# Looking for parts and decals for early 60's Firestone Silver Cruiser



## Flyingmike32 (Apr 1, 2019)

I am restoring my Firestone Silver Cruiser my Grandfather gave me in 1962-3. Looking for tank decals, pedals, seat, front carrier, light switch. I found left side grips with Firestone name, need right side.
 I need one reflector for the tail piece, it has two. If I remember correctly the tires were whitewall with a firestone 500 logo on them, probably a long shot on those. Any info on sources would be appreciated.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2019)

Beautiful classics, these bikes...

Built by Huffman / Huffy for Firestone, and based off the Huffy Silver Jet / Monark Silver King.

Sadly, these bikes have little backing for restoration due to rarity and obscurity. Decals cannot be found, and will have to be made custom. Pedals, seat, and front carrier are common to other Huffys of the era and can be found.

I may have an extra headlight switch for this. I will test it tomorrow and message you.


----------



## Flyingmike32 (Apr 28, 2019)

I am missing the headlight switch. Thanks for checking. I still have the horn assembly and the push button. Also looking for front carrier.


----------

